# Documenting dead miles?



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Do we need logs for dead miles or going to pick up customers. I never documented this stuff.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Yes. all driving miles can be deducted as long as they aren't for personal use.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Log odometer readings at the start and end of every Uber shift

Keep the logs for 7 years for IRS audit purposes


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I know that Im wondering if we need to log dead miles etc on a notebook.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I do the start stop when app/off. Also destination. But what about dead miles cause I can get alot some days. I feel like it would be suspicious if I ever got audited.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

get in car, write down mileage. drive Uber pax.... at end of shift, write down mileage.

dead/paid all will fall between those two entries. You don't need separate log entries for paid or dead miles.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

You don't write destinations ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't log individual trip destinations. My log is simply titled "Uber mileage log"

I just keep a log of all business miles, the purpose of every entry in my log is driving for ride share, It never changes.

If it falls between the starting and ending mileage on days I work, it's business.

Dead miles happen. My longest shift was over 700 miles, about half of which were "dead" or unpaid miles. If we did not get an IRS mileage allowance I would not drive for UberX at all. As it is I am driving less and less, Uber shows daily it does not care about the driver, my statements prove it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> I do the start stop when app/off. Also destination. But what about dead miles cause I can get alot some days. I feel like it would be suspicious if I ever got audited.


If you're keeping an *accurate* *daily* mileage log of your* business *miles there is no need to worry about being "suspicious". Take what you're entitled to within the rules, keep records and sleep well at night. For example, let's say you're being audited and you're being questioned about a day you drove 700 business miles like LAuberX ,first I would show my mileage log and statement from Uber showing I earned $350 and did 40 trips that day. It would probably end there, but if not and they still want more specific data about locations, I would show the the actual maps of all the trips like this one for example: 








Uber keeps this info for you but you should download the info in case Uber denies you access to your account some day. It's your responsibility to keep your own records, by downloading(or taking a screenshot and saving) them you're meeting your responsibility and it's a lot easier than keeping track of destinations while driving, for me anyway. 
If you're still worried,and want to keep track totally yourself, you can keep a"taxi log" like taxis everywhere do like this one: http://www.ct.gov/dot/lib/dot/taxi.pdf


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Google Maps has a timeline for you for each day, too!

I go low effort, and just tally pickup and return miles for isolated calls, and drop to pickup miles for consecutive calls, using Google Maps mileage. If I get lost or select an odd route, I do not include that and I do not have to explain it.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Since my town is just starting to use Uber, I have a tax loss this year for sure.


----------

